# gentoo occupa un sacco di spazio e non disinstalla bene

## darkmanPPT

eh si.. sembrano le installazionni alla microsoft.

una cosa assurda. oggi: no space left on device   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

cacchio!

non è possibile! ho 13 gb per linux.

ho scoperto facendo du -ah | grep M | less

che ci sono un sacco di files che non dovrebbero esserci TIPO:

avevo installato transfusion, un gioco sparatutto remake di blood. poi l'ho disinstallato.

nel guardare i files trovo:

```

...

1.2M    ./opt/transfusion/qw/pak0.pak

1.9M    ./opt/transfusion/qw

106M    ./opt/transfusion/transfusion/pak0.pak

12M     ./opt/transfusion/transfusion/textures.pak

32M     ./opt/transfusion/transfusion/pak1.pak

149M    ./opt/transfusion/transfusion

153M    ./opt/transfusion

.....

```

alla faccia della disinstallazione!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

eccheccachio! 153 Mb mica bazzeccole!

il mio emerge -C <pacchetto> non è che vada così bene!

è normale?

inoltre nel guardare /usr/portage/distfiles/

ho trovato dei pacchetti che sinceramente mi chiedo che cacchio ci fanno

come è possibile che in tale directory mi trovi dei .exe ????????????????

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  sotto linux?

```

ls:

...

andale32.exe                                                             graphviz-2.8.tar.gz.4

arial32.exe                                                              graphviz-2.8.tar.gz.5

arialb32.exe                                                             ieee80211-1.1.13.tgz

artofillusion14.zip                                                      impact32.exe

ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run                                     ipw2200-1.1.3.tgz

......

```

vabbè, lasicamo perdere la formattazione del testo.. è quello che mi da ls.

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Non è normale nella visione filosofica di portage, ma è normale nella pratica. Esiste un programmino per levare questi files, ma è da usare con estrema cautela. Cerca 'cruft' sul forum.

E' normale che poi /usr/portage/distfiles contenga una marea di roba. Anche per quello, sul forum ci sono un sacco di script che si occupano di tenerla pulita al massimo.

Ciao.

----------

## Luca89

PuÃ² essere che i file sono stati modificati durante l'esecuzione del gioco?

----------

## darkmanPPT

no.

mai salvato

mai modificato

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> ho trovato dei pacchetti che sinceramente mi chiedo che cacchio ci fanno
> 
> come ï¿½ possibile che in tale directory mi trovi dei .exe ???????????????? 

 

Dal nome di quei file credo ti sia facile capire che quegli exe sono dei cab auto-estraenti contenenti i font di windows che su gentoo fanno parte del pacchetto corefonts.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Per pulire la cartella distfiles (dove vengon scaricati i sorgenti dei vari pacchetti) usa eclean che fa parte di gentoolkit

----------

## tizio

scusate ma io ho sempre eliminato il contenuto di distfiles quando diventava troppo ingombrante...

con un puro e semplice rm...

possono sorgere problemi? a parte il doversi riscaricare il pacchetto in caso di emerge?

----------

## comio

 *tizio wrote:*   

> scusate ma io ho sempre eliminato il contenuto di distfiles quando diventava troppo ingombrante...
> 
> con un puro e semplice rm...
> 
> possono sorgere problemi? a parte il doversi riscaricare il pacchetto in caso di emerge?

 

no, nessun problema.

Magari può essere utile mantenere i file associati agli ebuild installati al sistema.

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> no.
> 
> mai salvato
> 
> mai modificato

 

confermo che per molti giochi

(al momento ricordo quake3 quake4 enemy-territory)

una volta disinstallati portage applica cfgpro sui pack.

ma voglio dire si puo' sempre tenere un occhio sull'unmerge

oppure come faccio sempre io prendere l'abitudine di dare:

```
emerge -C pkgname | grep cfgpro
```

ed ecco la lista dei file in cfgpro da rimuovere (non sempre è necessario) 

manualmente.

in caso di dubbi:

```
equery b /path/to/file(s)
```

è tuo amico

----------

## Scen

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> in caso di dubbi:
> 
> ```
> equery b /path/to/file(s)
> ```
> ...

 

Purtroppo se si è disinstallato il pacchetto al quale apparteneva /path/to/file equery non restituisce nessuna informazione.

----------

## comio

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   in caso di dubbi:
> 
> ```
> equery b /path/to/file(s)
> ```
> ...

 

in tal caso è un file orfano... tanto vale cancellarlo.

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   in caso di dubbi:
> 
> ```
> equery b /path/to/file(s)
> ```
> ...

 

l'ulteriore verifica tramite equery consiste appunto in questo:

se ho un dubbio su di un file testandone l'appartenenza con equery almeno

so se appartiene ad un pacchetto ed è quindi critico per il suo funzionamento.

Se equery non ritorna nulla sono sicuro, almeno al 70%, che il file non appartiene

a nessun pacchetto ed è potenzialmente inutile.

Certo non è applicabile a tutti i files dato che alcuni vengono generati 

dai programmi stessi o sono condivisi da più pacchetti, (vedi gnome ad esempio)

ma se usato con cautela e buonsenso non da problemi questi tipo di approccio

----------

## codadilupo

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> una cosa assurda. oggi: no space left on device     

 

Eh, passa a ubuntu, allora  :Wink: 

a parte gli scherzi, è del tutto normale: i distfiles vanno rimossi manualmente, gli exe sono fonts per xorg e i pak vanno rimossi dopo la disinstallazione.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Sep 26, 2006 9:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eh, passa a ubuntu, allora 
> 
> Coda

 

asdf :>

----------

## Scen

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*    *X-Drum wrote:*   in caso di dubbi:
> 
> ```
> equery b /path/to/file(s)
> ```
> ...

 

Effettivamente hai ragionissimo, avevo interpretato male il tuo consiglio. Ed in effetti faccio anche io così, per verificare i potenziali file orfani!  :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Eh, passa a ubuntu, allora 

 

A parte gli scherzi un'installazione di ubuntu occupa paurosamente meno spazio di una gentoo   :Smile: 

Non ho idea del perché ma non penso sia solo una questione di distfiles   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sparker

quantomeno, in Ubuntu mancano i compilatri, gli header del kernel, i sorgenti del kernel e tutte le altre librerie necessarie per compilare. Per non parlare di quella leggerezza di portage (quanto è ora su ext3? 700Mb?)

----------

## Luca89

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> quantomeno, in Ubuntu mancano i compilatri, gli header del kernel, i sorgenti del kernel e tutte le altre librerie necessarie per compilare. Per non parlare di quella leggerezza di portage (quanto ï¿½ ora su ext3? 700Mb?)

 

GiÃ , una installazione di Gentoo su un filesystem formattato male puÃ² occupare veramente molto spazio.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   quantomeno, in Ubuntu mancano i compilatri, gli header del kernel, i sorgenti del kernel e tutte le altre librerie necessarie per compilare. Per non parlare di quella leggerezza di portage (quanto ï¿½ ora su ext3? 700Mb?) 
> 
> GiÃ , una installazione di Gentoo su un filesystem formattato male puÃ² occupare veramente molto spazio.

 

Anche solo su un fs formattato come spiegato nella guida ufficiale ...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Visto che il thread non ha la piega di "richiesta di supporto" mi pare sia più adatto qui

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma se non erro un po' di tempo fa avevo letto che in ubuntu non ci mettevano nemmeno la documentazione. ho letto male o è veramente così?

----------

## Luca89

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Anche solo su un fs formattato come spiegato nella guida ufficiale ...

 

Dipende dal filesystem, un ext3 formattato in maniera standard credo che si rivela disastroso in quasi tutte le installazioni (pensare che solo portage prende mezzo Gb), un xfs invece credo sia un po meglio (sempre formattato in maniera standard).

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Anche solo su un fs formattato come spiegato nella guida ufficiale ... 
> 
> Dipende dal filesystem, un ext3 formattato in maniera standard credo che si rivela disastroso in quasi tutte le installazioni (pensare che solo portage prende mezzo Gb), un xfs invece credo sia un po meglio (sempre formattato in maniera standard).

 

Io invece credevo che anche xfs formattato in maniera standard desse risultati simili a ext3 ma finchè non supportiamo le nostre impressioni con dati oggetti ci limitiamo a discutere del sesso degli angeli.

Di sicuro ext3 formattato come spiegato nella guida ufficiale risulta una ciofeca (almeno per lo spazio che assegna a portage).

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
mkfs.ext3 -O dir_index,filetype,sparse_super -b 1024
```

 è perfetto per la root   :Smile: 

Mi piace xfs... davvero... ma da un po' di tempo seguo la filosofia che i dati sono più importanti del computer stesso pertanto mi affido solo al più testato degli fs   :Wink: 

Se quando saremo verso la versione 2.8 del kernel xfs non avrà ancora bug (contate che l'ultimo significativo ostacolo all'utilizzo di xfs è stato, pare, risolto solo con il 2.6.17   :Rolling Eyes:  ) significativi o problemi vari con il kernel linux o con l'hardware in commercio allora passerò ad utilizzarlo estensivamente   :Smile: 

Per ora lo uso solo per partizioni con dati "non troppo importanti"   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Per ora lo uso solo per partizioni con dati "non troppo importanti"  

 

fai bene imho :>

riguardo il dir_index per ext3, mi ritengo pienamente soddisfatto

di quell'ottimizzazione

----------

## mr_dub

Tralascio la disavventura che mi ha portato a questo 'problema'.

.. ho gia` ricostruito il sistema e funziona (quasi tutto), adesso vorrei ripulirlo da tutti quei files

che non appartengono a nessun pacchetto installato, esiste qualche tool/utility ?

Grazie e ciao.

----------

## X-Drum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501744-highlight-cruft.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348602-highlight-cruft.html

----------

## makoomba

thx to X-Drum, fatto il merge del topic di mr_dub

----------

## Gremo

se fatto prima di disinstallare, può essere utile:

```

equery files <pacchetto>

```

probabilemente però traccia solo i file creati al momento dell'installazione. Non va se il pacchetto è stato disinstallato.

----------

